# The 'I wanna be PINK!' soap



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Here is my second attempt at using yellow dock root powder. My first attempt was dubbed 'stigmata soap' and that's hiding out in a box somewhere, ashamed of itself. 






This time I infused my 26oz olive oil with 2 tsp of YDP for a whole week and then strained it with a cheese cloth. Infusing oil is my latest thing, will post more on that. I'm quite disappointed with the lack of pink and I'm thinking maybe I should have doubled the amount of YDP. What do you think?


----------



## heartsong (May 29, 2009)

*x*

imho, i think this is lovely! 

as crazy as i'm about the color pink, i love the natural pink ones best. 

the pics in the photo gallery with yellow dock were fabulous!

i went and bought some "red zinger" tea by celestial teas and plan to try this with a rose & vanilla f/o blend.

someone here ( sorry, can't remember!) posted some WONDERFUL pics in the photo gallery using this tea and it turned out lovely.

there is not natural food stores within 50 miles of the house that carries yellow dock.  i was wondering if you made it as a tea infusion for your lye water, if this could make the color stronger?

anyway, nice soap!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Good idea with the tea infusion idea. I've never added a natural colouring to the lye solution before so I'll give it a go at some point.

Oh and I tried the Celestial Seasonings tea and had no luck, only tried it the once and it just turned the soap a beige colour which is nice but not it's not exactly shocking pink.


----------



## Godiva (May 29, 2009)

I think it looks nice as a pale pink.  Do you have to infuse powders, or can they be added as they are?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I think the soap looks great anyway , would it turn more pink as it dries ? I haven't tried yellowdock yet.

Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (May 29, 2009)

I keep seeing you all working with this yellow dock powder to get pink! Have you tried using french pink clay? It is sooooooo much easier to get a nice natural pink with that!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Godiva said:
			
		

> I think it looks nice as a pale pink.  Do you have to infuse powders, or can they be added as they are?



The first time I tried YDP, I just added it straight to the base oil which resulted in speckles. 

I doubt it'll pinken up but I can hope a lot and it might happen. As for the french pink clay, I have thought about trying it but after reading up on it, the  'free' silica which might cause kaolinosis is what puts me off. I'm not going to rule it out totally though


----------



## kwahlne (May 29, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> that's hiding out in a box somewhere, ashamed of itself.



That is so funny!


----------



## Godiva (May 30, 2009)

> The first time I tried YDP, I just added it straight to the base oil which resulted in speckles.



I think speckles sound nice.  I'll have to try that


----------



## heartsong (May 30, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> Good idea with the tea infusion idea. I've never added a natural colouring to the lye solution before so I'll give it a go at some point.
> 
> Oh and I tried the Celestial Seasonings tea and had no luck, only tried it the once and it just turned the soap a beige colour which is nice but not it's not exactly shocking pink.



just for curiosity, how many tea bags did you use?

i left sit overnight 6 tea bags for 25 oz of water, and it is DARK! i'll be soaping it tomorrow.


----------



## rubato456 (May 30, 2009)

that's about what i got when i used yellow dock powder. they look good!  i do love the natural look too....what do you think about stamping them.....i think they would look awesome w/ a soap stamp......maybe a dragonfly or whatever suits you....

i did track down some actual yellow dock root (dried & whole instead of the preground powder) and one of these days i'm going to grind that and give it a shot. i think surf girl ground her own....maybe thats the trick


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

6 Tea bags? :shock: maybe you're onto something. I used 1, steeped over a few days in the fridge. The amount of water used was about 11 fl oz.

I do like the colour of this soap but I kind of had my heart set on surf_girl's shade of pink. I agree, a stamp would be awesome and I shall be looking into those.

The YDP I bought off ebay was in little crunchy bits and I ground them down myself. Crunchy bits is the best word I can use to describe them...not exactly easy to grind using a kitchen knife.


----------



## vivcarm (May 30, 2009)

I tried 2 bags in 200mls water with the lemon zinger- brown brown brown! I was hoping for that lovely pink I think Lemon zinger must be different than lemon berry!


----------



## heartsong (May 30, 2009)

vivcarm said:
			
		

> I tried 2 bags in 200mls water with the lemon zinger- brown brown brown! I was hoping for that lovely pink I think Lemon zinger must be different than lemon berry!



i am using the "red zinger" tea. it is a very "dark cherry" color.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

I bought two boxes of that tea, lemon zinger and red zinger. Heartsong, did it turn your soap  red?


----------



## heartsong (May 30, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> I bought two boxes of that tea, lemon zinger and red zinger. Heartsong, did it turn your soap  red?



i will know tomorrow-i don't know how it happened, but i somehow got sidetracked into cleaning the oven and fridge-which left such a mess that i'm now mopping the floors.

by the time i'm done, i'll have to soap after dinner or tomorrow morning!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

ooo it'll be interesting to see what 6 tea bags does


----------



## donniej (May 30, 2009)

I wonder if tomato juice would help give you the desired color?


----------



## heartsong (May 30, 2009)

*x*

decided to go ahead and soap.

once i poured my lye into the tea it changed from dark red to dark green, to a very alarming shade of carmel-yellow!  :shock: 

but as the lye mixture is settling i can see at the very bottom of the glass a dark red color.

i just went back to peek at it and 75% is dark red again with a layer of carmel yellow on top.

as it keeps cooling, it's changing back to the original dark red.

 :shock:  nothing like a kitchen-science project to keep you on your toes!

will soap as soon as lye cools. will report back on progress. keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 31, 2009)

Monet, that was me that did the Red Zinger (I called it Lemon Berry Zinger).. mine is magenta/fuschia... 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ght=zinger


----------



## heartsong (May 31, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> Monet, that was me that did the Red Zinger (I called it Lemon Berry Zinger).. mine is magenta/fuschia...
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ght=zinger



i thought that was you! 

there's been so many post lately that i lost track!

anyway, mine was a complete flop!  :roll: i've sliced it and it is a light brown tinted mauve.

did you make it just c/p or hot process?

i guess i'll go back to my micas and pigments and think about it for a while. (i'm so sad...) LOL!


----------



## Godiva (May 31, 2009)

Can you add tea leaves to your soap?  Like instead of steeping it, cut open the bag and mix the leaves in?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ght=zinger



I think this one may have been a fluke :?:


----------

